# Netstat in CMD ausführen und auslesen



## Arlama (30. April 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,
mich beschäftigt gerade vollgendes Problem:

Ich möchte alle TCP Verbindungen eines Rechners angezeigt bekommen und muss diese anschließend weiterverarbeiten und auswerten (nach Ports, Status, usw). Aufgrund der Weiterverarbeitung entfallen daher Tools wie TCPmon (hab ich auch schon probiert)

Versuche nun aus Java heraus die Konsole aufzurufen ( "netstat -a" wäre der Befehl) und anschließend den Output der Konsole einzulesen. Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, wie ich das am besten machen sollte? Bekomm den Konsolenaufruf und das auslesen überhaupt nicht in den Griff (also im Grunde genommen gar nichts :-/ )

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus
Gruß
Markus


----------



## zeja (30. April 2008)

Such mal hier im Java-Forum nach ProcessBuilder oder Runtime.exec. Dieses Thema wurde hier schon einige Male behandelt.

Schön beschrieben ist es auch hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...09_005.htm#mjc832440a35cc19d4109b7d937da23679 für den DIR Befehl.


----------



## Arlama (30. April 2008)

ahhh danke, Java ist auch eine Insel hat mich weiter gebracht.
mein Konsolenaufruf hat schon gepasst, allerdings hab ich den Output falsch ausgelesen und daher kein Ergebnis erhalten....

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/293149-prozess-aus-dem-windows-task-manager-einlesen.html

Gruß Tom


----------

